# St. Johns Asylum - June 2012



## Headflux (Jul 26, 2012)

Great explore in the company with Jen, Urban X, Priority7 and UE-OMJ.. This is quite a late report but only just managed to get my photos sorted out. I'm sure most people know the history on this place as its been done numerous times, so I'll just let you enjoy my photos.

All of the photos apart from the outside shots were taken with my trusty iPhone 4S + Olloclip lens kit.

I love the 'honey-comb' roofing on some of the corridor shots, it really is quite unique. The main highlight of the place is probably the staircase, although my shots of that didn't come out particularly well due to the low level of light at the time. 

I hope to revisit this place again soon.. its a lovely building but it really is in a sad state of decay. 

Enjoy!


























































































































Thanks for looking!..


----------



## urban phantom (Jul 27, 2012)

nice work great report mate


----------



## Priority 7 (Jul 27, 2012)

Lovely shots bud, were these off your iPhone or Camera ?


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jul 27, 2012)

Great pics of a great location! The ceilings look very strange but in a nice way! 

Cheers for posting them up


----------



## Headflux (Jul 27, 2012)

Priority 7 said:


> Lovely shots bud, were these off your iPhone or Camera ?



Cheers mate, taken with my iPhone ..edited in photomatix


----------



## freespirits (Jul 27, 2012)

love the atmosperic outdoor pics very stalag looking and great location cracking job dude


----------



## Headflux (Jul 27, 2012)

skeleton key said:


> Like these Headflux.
> The staircase shots a bit abstract
> Nice Moody shots there you defo have an eye for this



Thanks SK ..I like to think I take a good shot


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 27, 2012)

Great photos,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lauraalex (Jul 27, 2012)

Great photos would love to see this place


----------



## wherever i may roam (Jul 28, 2012)

Ace place to visit this,nice pics...


----------



## Scattergun (Aug 30, 2012)

What an awesome place! Great shots. I especially like this one:






I love the contrast between nature and man made dereliction.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Aug 30, 2012)

ahh thats so lovely..brill corridor shots too. captured the light so well..a lovely report..into an oldie but still standing..


----------



## Fury161 (Aug 30, 2012)

Great shots, thanks for posting them up.


----------



## Headflux (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks for the latest comments guys, glad you like the photos!


----------



## meltdown (Sep 2, 2012)

Thank you for the interesting shots. I love that honeycomb-effect ceiling too; my guess is that it was a clever acoustic solution to the problem of noise reverberation in a place which needed relative tranquility.
Great ! Thanks again.


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Sep 3, 2012)

Nicely done man, I still need to get my arse to this place!!


----------



## scribble (Sep 3, 2012)

Great photos. I really dislike that honeycomb ceiling. It would freak me if I was a resident there.


----------



## Headflux (Sep 6, 2012)

meltdown said:


> Thank you for the interesting shots. I love that honeycomb-effect ceiling too; my guess is that it was a clever acoustic solution to the problem of noise reverberation in a place which needed relative tranquility.
> Great ! Thanks again.



Interesting theory!


----------



## mrtoby (Sep 6, 2012)

st Johns rules


----------



## chapmand (Sep 8, 2012)

awesome shots, perhaps of the nicest places ive seen.


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Sep 9, 2012)

Great report some really good shots! this place is an interesting exlore!


----------



## Julie-ann (Sep 24, 2012)

Who owns this place?? Need to do a ghost hunt there for definate


----------



## darbians (Sep 24, 2012)

Julie-ann said:


> Who owns this place?? Need to do a ghost hunt there for definate


:no:

Anyway great selection of images. Really liking the dark shots, great use of light.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Oct 1, 2012)

Yeah i agree luv the unusual honeycomb ceiling, u managed to get sum great shots! 
like the processing it def adds to the atmosphere.

good for u lot in gettin in! I set off the pir on the outside and sec turned up so didn't get inside so a return trip inorder one day, my luck it will be gone by then so will have to get off me arse


----------

